# Tekna saddle opinions?



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I went to the Tekna website, and these look like nice saddles. I didn't research these when I bought my Wintec, which I love. I had opportunity to use a Wintec Dressage saddle for a few months when I was leasing a horse. The saddle was about 6 years old with pretty hard use and looked new. The owner said that because of the low cost she considered them "disposable" and just bought new ones as need. Similar to the Tekna, Wintec has a flocked option that can be re-stuffed/flocked as needed. It has an interchangeable gullet system as well. 


I went to the Wintec website and wrote questions about the AP version to the manufacturer regarding construction quality and guarantee/warranty. I received a personal message assuring me of the quality, etc. The AP and the Jumping saddles also feature removable knee rolls and calf blocks, which I found to be very important. Because they are removable, my instructor could place them exactly where needed when I was mounted. It appears Tekna had only a close contact saddle, but I could be wrong.


I see the Tekna has leather uppers which would help with traction for the rider. I solved the "slick seat" problem I had with Wintec by getting full seat breeches. I love my AP Wintec and am considering getting an additional Wintec Dressage saddle because of the reasonable cost. The only caution I would have on the Tekna, being a combination of leather and synthetic, is care and the wear factor. If no one else here can give you an actual user's opinion, I would contact Tekna as I did Wintec with your questions. I am interested in the statement Tekna makes about being able to adjust the tree, which is different than just adjusting the gullet.


Big plus for synthetic saddles in my part of the world. It is very humid in the summer here. Everyone at my barn with leather saddles fights the mold. The tack room is not ventilated so it gets awful. My Wintec always looks perfect, just a damp cloth wipe off and it looks new again. 


The stirrup leathers or "webbers" that I bought, also synthetic, have not stretched at all after 2 years. However, if you need to put holes closer together in the billets, a drill is needed. It is impossible to use a leather punch. That material is tough, the holes will not stretch either.


I would recommend researching both Tekna and Wintec regarding their warranties. I have been very satisfied and if Tekna has similar guarantees I would not hesitate to purchase one. Very affordable! 


A note: My saddle was very squeaky at the beginning. It still squeaks a little but it is not as noticeable as at first. It may be annoying to some people.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a tekna AP, which I really like. I got it for affordability and when researching it seemed to be the best synthetic brand out there. 
The AP is great, because it's more like a jumping saddle with how the flaps are positioned.
I did get the full slick seat, but find it's not issue especially in full seat breeches or something with grip on the bum!

I'm in a hot/humid/wet horrible climate, and our stable tack rooms are super basic and get super hot, so I didn't really want to get nice leather that would get mouldy/eaten and .. yuck. So I really like that you can literally hose it off. I got the bridle too, super soft and I can swim in the beach with it, hose it off and good as new!

Would definitely recommend if you want something cheap that will last, and it looks like leather until you touch it. Everyone is always shocked when I say all my tack is fake :lol:


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

Good looking fakes are always a good thing hehe.
Is this the AP saddle that you have? Seems like the only AP i can find on their site, plus it's not the cheapest one


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mines not the 'endurance' but honestly that one looks super nice, and very similar, mine is also the 'S' line, which are meant to be made a lot better! I know I just wanted a cheap, nice, fake saddle really :lol:


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

Can you please link the one you have? Would help a lot!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

It doesn't look like it's listen on their website, maybe they've got newer models now?
But here is a link to it https://www.saddlerytrading.com/hor...Tekna-S6-All-Purpose-Saddle-Smooth-Seat-Brown


----------



## equesjumping (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks! Looks like a really nice saddle, especially the gullet


----------

